# Permanently Deactivated Today (not good)



## SteveAvery

I’m a very fair and reasonable driver. 
4 years and always 4.9+.
I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I’ve had a few incidents where I’ve called people out on their bs, but I haven’t done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.

This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, “You should know my name and where I am!”, I said, “Ma,am, you clearly don’t understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at”. She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don’t drive around rude and entitled PAX’s. Drove off & cancelled.

Now I’m deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that’s funny.

Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Greenlight hub pronto.


----------



## ariel5466

It feels like something is missing here. The message you got says that you've had multiple reports against you. And there's no mention about what you were accused of. I'm not saying I'm doubting you, and I know pax lie and Uber deactivates unjustly. I'm just wondering if you're sharing the whole story? Any previous incidents? If everything is as you stated, you should be able to go to a GLH with your dash cam footage and set the record straight.


----------



## SteveAvery

ariel5466 said:


> It feels like something is missing here. The message you got says that you've had multiple reports against you. And there's no mention about what you were accused of. I'm not saying I'm doubting you, and I know pax lie and Uber deactivates unjustly. I'm just wondering if you're sharing the whole story? Any previous incidents? If everything is as you stated, you should be able to go to a GLH with your dash cam footage and set the record straight.


No dash cam unfortunately and that's all the information relevant to what had happened. Like I said, I have called people out on their BS a few times and I'm sure I've offended a few liberal millennials here in the great state of california, but 4 years of 4.9+ service should speak to how I roll.


----------



## BigBadJohn

Lyft


----------



## SteveAvery

BigBadJohn said:


> Lyft


That's the plan in the meantime, getting my updated vehicle inspection tomorrow. Fortunately I'm 5stars on that just hardly use it. I'm just concerned that I won't have the same demand or business as I had on uber. Lyft been pretty comparable lately?


----------



## Jufkii

BigBadJohn said:


> Lyft


That might depend on what the rates are there. Old /current rates or the new "improved" ones.


----------



## ariel5466

SteveAvery said:


> No dash cam unfortunately and that's all the information relevant to what had happened. Like I said, I have called people out on their BS a few times and I'm sure I've offended a few liberal millennials here in the great state of california, but 4 years of 4.9+ service should speak to how I roll.


Without a dash cam, all I can say is good luck


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

If 


BigBadJohn said:


> Lyft


east bay and west or Tahoe. You will want to shoot yourself in sac area as a solo gig.

Go to the glh and ask for the manager.

I can let you borrow my Uber cow bell if they don't listen. It's pretty obnoxious.



SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


Ask for arbitration.


----------



## BigBadJohn

If people are a problem, try DD, GH, Skipcart or the many other "non people in your car" platforms.


----------



## charmer37

Drive for lyft and sign up to other platforms, Nothing is guaranteed in this business so always have other options and back up plans to keep the money flowing.


----------



## SteveAvery

BigBadJohn said:


> If people are a problem, try DD, GH, Skipcart or the many other "non people in your car" platforms.


5 out of 7,500 people were the problem. Rough estimation of passengers from 4,500 rides. Gonna get back on Lyft tmrwz.

Tbh I kind of want to file for unemployment. Being as AB5 will roll out here in CA next year, it's not uncommon for Cali drivers to qualify for unemployment from the this gig. Take a break for a few months look for a better job.


----------



## doyousensehumor

SteveAvery said:


> So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's


Pax can make up shit anytime, but this is probably where you gave her her ammo.

This is also why I don't enguage with any negative communication with pax. Be the good guy, and zip it. Make a report with support.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


That's so ****ing wrong OP

I feel u tho, ****s never get punished and they have the ability to **** others over


----------



## ariel5466

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax can make up shit anytime, but this is probably where you gave her her ammo.
> 
> This is also why I don't enguage with any negative communication with pax. Be the good guy, and zip it. Make a report with support.


My favorite response when I want to cancel based on their pre-ride behavior: I think you'll be happier with a different driver.


----------



## doyousensehumor

ariel5466 said:


> My favorite response when I want to cancel based on their pre-ride behavior: I think you'll be happier with a different driver.


I saw that line somewhere on UP awhile back. I tried it a few times, and the pax responded much better. Some don't even get upset. Win-win.


----------



## Ping.Me.More

SteveAvery said:


> *So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive* because
> *I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's*.


That, right there, was not good. Better to have circled around,
*without further dialog with pax*, then, after waiting out the timer: 
CANCEL .... "Rider not here". (Could not find rider!)

Your remark created road *pax-rage.*
A slip of the lip, has sunk your ship.
You can't un-fart. Damage was done by remark!

Hope you have success with reinstatement. 
Next time *zip it! *


----------



## Uberisfuninlv

I just say ok I’ll come get you. Drive to pin, wait 5 minutes and cancel. Arguing with a PAX before pickup is a bad sign. Nothing good ever comes out of it.


----------



## EphLux

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


First off, Lyft is 3 times worse than Uber. And Lyft passengers know this and act accordingly.

You made the fatal mistake of communicating with passenger.

If you get reinstated (go to Uber hub and beg for "one more chance" and also make up a story)

1) Do NOT ever answer passenger phone call. Set up your phone to autoblock Uber and Lyft incoming call for convenience sake.

Uber Lyft is paying us bus fare wages ($2.62). The bus doesnt wait. Nor should we.

That was really dumb to communicate negatively with pax by phone. After 4000 rides you should have known the game.

2) Do NOT ever call passenger (except under exceedingly rare circumstances.)

3) Have rideshare dashcam. Working. So passenger can clearly see they are being recorded.

4) See rule #1.


----------



## losiglow

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I just say ok I'll come get you. Drive to pin, wait 5 minutes and cancel. Arguing with a PAX before pickup is a bad sign. Nothing good ever comes out of it.


Yup. U/L probably gets thousands of complaints per DAY for getting fees for drivers cancelling. But a complaint about driver interaction is what will stand out.


----------



## Seamus

SteveAvery said:


> Tbh I kind of want to file for unemployment.


You should try it and then appeal, it's virtually no cost to try. In NY 3 drivers filed and appealed and the NY State unemployment board ruled that "for the purposes of unemployment" they were ruled employees and in "certain circumstances" are eligible for unemployment. Uber was directed to start paying in to the NYS unemployment insurance pool. In May Uber dropped their appeal.

Keep in mind however, that in most states if you are fired for cause you are ineligible for unemployment. Costs you nothing to file, you could be a groundbreaker in your state!


----------



## Galveston

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax can make up shit anytime, but this is probably where you gave her her ammo.
> 
> This is also why I don't enguage with any negative communication with pax. Be the good guy, and zip it. Make a report with support.


Exactly just come on here and vent and say nothing to the passenger


----------



## doyousensehumor

Galveston said:


> Exactly just come on here and vent and say nothing to the passenger


One quality of keeping our cool with pax--while not being walked on, is learning self control. Keeping anger in check, is a way to improve ourselves.


----------



## tohunt4me

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


4 years
4.9 rating

You get canned.

Uber is UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## Uber's Guber

After 4 years, you've no doubt become jaded with the process. It happens, because shit happens. I see better opportunities in your future, so don't let deactivation get you down.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

SteveAvery said:


> So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.


You go through all that crap, finally find her, just so you could tell her to stick it and not take the ride?!! Looks like that drunken hobag got the last word.

Now that you'll be doing Lyft exclusively, hopefully you'll work on your temperament. Clearly this wasn't your first incident of this type.

Losing an argument doesn't lessen you. Winning an argument doesn't make you great. Avoiding arguments is it's own reward.


----------



## 58756

What do you mean not good OP? THAT IS A BLESSINGS IN DISGUISE. Also the 4 year and 4k ride mark is where Uber deactivated most people. This has been shown many times by posts on Reddit and this forum. I myself got to 5k rides and 4 years and I told Uber to delete my account and they did. They pissed me off when passengers I forced to clean mess gave me 1 star. All because I made them clean up the water sand.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Sorry that happened to you bro .. everyone is going to repeat the same thing over and over with different phrasing but im sure you know already what could of possibly been avoided

Like guber said, better opportunities out there .. And at least there are a bunch of other “gigs” in the mean time


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Ozzyoz said:


> What do you mean not good OP? THAT IS A BLESSINGS IN DISGUISE. Also the 4 year and 4k ride mark is where Uber deactivated most people. This has been shown many times by posts on Reddit and this forum. I myself got to 5k rides and 4 years and I told Uber to delete my account and they did. They pissed me off when passengers I forced to clean mess gave me 1 star. All because I made them clean up the water sand.


I am at about 4 years and 5k rides each for both u/l. Dead man walking


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I am at about 4 years and 5k rides each for both u/l. Dead man walking


Same lol ... 4 years and 3500 rides total for both platforms

I have thrown out close to 100 idiots after starting the ride, with multiple reports, and this guy got the big hammer for not even starting the trip with this one..

Yeah, my time is near as well lmao


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

SFOspeedracer said:


> Same lol ... 4 years and 3500 rides total for both platforms
> 
> I have thrown out close to 100 idiots after starting the ride, with multiple reports, and this guy got the big hammer for not even starting the trip with this one..
> 
> Yeah, my time is near as well lmao


It seems counter productive to get rid of the experienced drivers. Then again they must know about how many rides and time driving equals apathy.


----------



## SFOspeedracer

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It seems counter productive to get rid of the experienced drivers. Then again they must know about how many rides and time driving equals apathy.


My thoughts exactly

Willing to bet the account review didn't involve a human or human(s) at all


----------



## ariel5466

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It seems counter productive to get rid of the experienced drivers.


Not at all. It's how they keep the ant colony intact, with plenty of new drivers who accept every ping and don't longhaul, shuffle, etc.


----------



## Z129

We're all just a complaint away from being deactivated. Drive until you're deactivated and then move on. There is zero job security in this gig. Never depend on it. Just use it to your own advantage while it lasts. I've been waitlisted so many times due to glitches that it has deadened me to the possibility of being deactivated. When I am deactivated I'll just shrug and come here and complain about it for a bit and then go deliver some food. The less I expect from U/L the less I am disappointed.


----------



## Dropking

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


if you are in California (your profile says Nevada), then definitely file for unemployment. The Dynamex decision by the CA supreme court says that you are an employee, so don't wait for AB5 to codify that into statute. It's the law in courts already.


----------



## Tom Oldman

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


First, I'm sorry for you're situation and i do not envy the Vegas drivers. It's a tough spot i know from friends who left the city.

Please forgive me for unsolicited advice:

It's difficult to assess your situation as you seem to have other encounters with pax. But one grave mistake you did was to document your argument with pax, text or phone, doesn't matter.

I know you work in a different and unique environment. However, I would drive to the pickup place, make sure you're close enough for the waiting clock to start. You have two option, wait just couple of minutes and cancel without pay, or just run the clock to the happy end.

Whatever you do, do not argue with pax via text or phone. You don't need to answer calls or text, you were outside the car looking for the pax!!! and didn't hear the phone in the car!!

When you leave home to work, any work, leave your emotions behind, they mess up your day or night.

Be Well and Drive Safe


----------



## lyft_rat

SteveAvery said:


> So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.


Seeking out a pax purposefully to upset them (even more) is an act of aggression that could have easily escalated into a physical altercation. You need anger management and should not be driving.


----------



## Cabledawg

I just received this in an email from Uber:
*A rider mentioned that an argument on a recent trip with you made them feel uncomfortable.

We wanted to share this feedback with you and emphasize the importance of remaining respectful while using the Driver app. As explained in our Community Guidelines, Uber does not tolerate inappropriate and abusive language or gestures from anyone using the app.

We do not take action on the status of your account unless the issues raised are serious or repeat offenses. However, we take the safety of riders and partners seriously. Please note that multiple reports of problematic behavior may result in a review of your account status.*

Here is my response:
*I did not get into any such arguments with any passengers. I had a pleasant night and nothing happened. I did have one male passenger that requested I stop at a 7-11. Unfortunately I had already accepted my next ride and could not stop. I explained that to him and nothing more was said. I could tell by the way he exited the vehicle that he was unhappy and would probably 1 star me. I have a front and rear camera that records everything including audio. I would like to share that ride with you or if that is not the ride, I will gladly share whichever ride you want. 
I take the safety of riders seriously. I also take false accusations seriously and you should look at the rider having problematic behavior and review their account status.*

Is this how repeat offenses start?


----------



## Matt Uterak

I would have cancelled at the first hint of attitude. No need to drive up to her to cancel it.


----------



## amazinghl

Any share ride driver should know by now that they are one false claim away from 24 hour break or get deactivated


----------



## Pax Collector

Seems like there must've been a pattern of complaints that led up to this decision. But then again what do I know ?‍♂


----------



## Tom Oldman

Cabledawg said:


> I just received this in an email from Uber:
> *A rider mentioned that an argument on a recent trip with you made them feel uncomfortable.
> 
> We wanted to share this feedback with you and emphasize the importance of remaining respectful while using the Driver app. As explained in our Community Guidelines, Uber does not tolerate inappropriate and abusive language or gestures from anyone using the app.
> 
> We do not take action on the status of your account unless the issues raised are serious or repeat offenses. However, we take the safety of riders and partners seriously. Please note that multiple reports of problematic behavior may result in a review of your account status.*
> 
> Here is my response:
> *I did not get into any such arguments with any passengers. I had a pleasant night and nothing happened. I did have one male passenger that requested I stop at a 7-11. Unfortunately I had already accepted my next ride and could not stop. I explained that to him and nothing more was said. I could tell by the way he exited the vehicle that he was unhappy and would probably 1 star me. I have a front and rear camera that records everything including audio. I would like to share that ride with you or if that is not the ride, I will gladly share whichever ride you want.
> I take the safety of riders seriously. I also take false accusations seriously and you should look at the rider having problematic behavior and review their account status.*
> 
> Is this how repeat offenses start?


If you don't have a dash cam, get one now. Documentation is important as we live in litigious society.


----------



## tohunt4me

ariel5466 said:


> Not at all. It's how they keep the ant colony intact, with plenty of new drivers who accept every ping and don't longhaul, shuffle, etc.


Just as the US constantly onboards NEW PEOPLE
who are unaware of the corruption and are more likely to do as told.

Look at the Country

SEE UBERS METHODS !

the Veterans of both know the Truth.

The " Newbies" do not.


----------



## SteveAvery

kc ub'ing! said:


> You go through all that crap, finally find her, just so you could tell her to stick it and not take the ride?!! Looks like that drunken hobag got the last word.
> 
> Now that you'll be doing Lyft exclusively, hopefully you'll work on your temperament. Clearly this wasn't your first incident of this type.
> 
> Losing an argument doesn't lessen you. Winning an argument doesn't make you great. Avoiding arguments is it's own reward.


Haha I like this response. Thanks.



lyft_rat said:


> Seeking out a pax purposefully to upset them (even more) is an act of aggression that could have easily escalated into a physical altercation. You need anger management and should not be driving.


Lol, 4 years of driving, thanks for your feedback. I wasn't operating out of anger or emotions. Strictly a logical decision to explain she needed to act better to get driven (especially by me). Getting a ride is a privilege not a right & she needs to act better. I've definitely put up with way more and it takes a whole lot to throw me off. Hence my history of rides & rating.


----------



## M62

SteveAvery said:


> No dash cam unfortunately and that's all the information relevant to what had happened. Like I said, I have called people out on their BS a few times and I'm sure I've offended a few liberal millennials here in the great state of california, but 4 years of 4.9+ service should speak to how I roll.


If your account gets reactivated. Then my advice would be to forget about calling people out on their BS. As tempting as it is, it can only invite such reports. IMO the best way is to grin and bear such stuff, then rate accordingly after they leave the car.


----------



## SteveAvery

Grateful for everyone’s replies & feedback! Either you were extremely helpful or entertaining to me.

Still need to get Lyft going in the meantime.

At the end of the day, we’re independent contractors getting deactivated because I hurt someone’s feelings is absolutely absurd given my history with uber. I was there and operating well within my rights. No profanity, no racism, or anything offensive was said other then, “I don’t drive around rude & entitled passengers”, after explaining how the application worked (in the most calm & collected way ever). Call it anger, I call it not letting people treat me like shiz & then rewarding them with a service. Not to mention, from my experience, letting emotionally or mentally unstable people in the car after they’ve been triggered isn’t the best idea. I guess this one got me either way.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


Just find a new hobby.


----------



## SteveAvery

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Just find a new hobby.


More than a hobby. Uber was a steady $750-1k a week I counted on. I live in SAC & drive weekends in SF. My other job is very slow right now and I just don't have work. I'm interviewing for a nice salary position with an organization in another city right now, it's a 2 month process & I was hoping to be done with uber by October anyways, just wasn't expecting it to end so abruptly.


----------



## DexNex

SteveAvery said:


> Haha I like this response. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Getting a ride is a privilege not a right & she needs to act better.


When keeping it real goes wrong.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

SteveAvery said:


> it takes a whole lot to throw me off


The platform? Nope! Pretty sure they just input your user name and clicked a mouse. Done!


----------



## EM1

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


Always cancel at first hint of attitude or entitlement. Don't let Paxils w attitude into your car.


----------



## Soldiering

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax can make up shit anytime, but this is probably where you gave her her ammo.
> 
> This is also why I don't enguage with any negative communication with pax. Be the good guy, and zip it. Make a report with support.


Why argue with pax? Most are ignorant entitled dummies. I never argue with them. In over 8k rides I've only removed 3 pax from my ?. Good luck bud.


----------



## KenLV

SteveAvery said:


> So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's.


I don't understand.

You've been on *this forum* for nearly 4 years.

You've got a good number of rides under your belt.

But you went and did this anyhow?

Too late for Uber, but since you're going to do Lyft...

*You should have never found her.*

You should have either gone to the pin and waited it out or just cancelled and moved on.

Before you even arrived at her actual location, you had decided you weren't picking her up.

So why bother?

Was it for the feeling of satisfaction telling her off?

Was it worth it?

Still, you MIGHT have saved yourself if...

Whenever you have ANY conflict with a pax - no matter how minor - *IMMEDIATELY *contact Lyft/Uber support and get *YOUR SIDE* on the record first.

(Ideally call through the safety line - they don't know me, as far as they know I'm 5'2" and 120 lbs, or maybe I'm just a ***** and pax "make me feel unsafe"? at the drop of a hat! :wink: Plus, that's the support area they are most likely going to get to - remember, they are contacting Uber/Lyft to **** you over, they are going to exaggerate EVERYTHING.)

I had this last night: after 3 minutes a woman emerges from the bar smoking a cigarette carrying a drink. She then stands at the bar door for almost another minute smoking. When she finally came to my CLOSED window - still smoking, I motioned to put out the smoke, she does, I open my window and confirm the name and inform her that she can't bring her drink. She claims it's Iced Tea (I don't believe her, it's in a cocktail glass, but I'm not going to argue that point with her...). "Sorry, still can't bring it - it's filled to the rim with no lid. It'll end up on my seats and floor (she's drunk)." She starts to argue. "Have a good night." Roll up the window, drive away. Pulled around the building, waited the last few seconds, cancelled the ride "rider behavior", and immediately sent in my report.

Had my "We appreciate that you are maintaining your professional behavior in such situations as well. / We hope that you'll continue to let us know when riders misbehave on your trips." email within minutes. I know they didn't actually read my complaint, but it's on my file and I've got it documented.

When I got home I downloaded the weekend's dashcam footage like I always do.

I have every single incident that has ever occurred documented - including Uber/Lyft's responses. Hell, even my phone calls with them are recorded since I call them from inside my car.

Lastly: Get a ****ing dashcam!


----------



## SteveAvery

KenLV said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You've been on *this forum* for nearly 4 years.
> 
> You've got a good number of rides under your belt.
> 
> But you went and did this anyhow?
> 
> Too late for Uber, but since you're going to do Lyft...
> 
> *You should have never found her.*
> 
> You should have either gone to the pin and waited it out or just cancelled and moved on.
> 
> Before you even arrived at her actual location, you had decided you weren't picking her up.
> 
> So why bother?
> 
> Was it for the feeling of satisfaction telling her off?
> 
> Was it worth it?
> 
> Still, you MIGHT have saved yourself if...
> 
> Whenever you have ANY conflict with a pax - no matter how minor - *IMMEDIATELY *contact Lyft/Uber support and get *YOUR SIDE* on the record first.
> 
> (Ideally call through the safety line - they don't know me, as far as they know I'm 5'2" and 120 lbs, or maybe I'm just a @@@@@ and pax "make me feel unsafe"? at the drop of a hat! :wink: Plus, that's the support area they are most likely going to get to - remember, they are contacting Uber/Lyft to @@@@ you over, they are going to exaggerate EVERYTHING.)
> 
> I had this last night: after 3 minutes a woman emerges from the bar smoking a cigarette carrying a drink. She then stands at the bar door for almost another minute smoking. When she finally came to my CLOSED window - still smoking, I motioned to put out the smoke, she does, I open my window and confirm the name and inform her that she can't bring her drink. She claims it's Iced Tea (I don't believe her, it's in a cocktail glass, but i'm not going to argue that point with her...). "Sorry, still can't bring it - it's filled to the rim with no lid. It'll end up on my seats and floor (she's drunk)." She starts to argue. "Have a good night." Roll up the window, drive away. Pulled around the building and immediately sent in my report.
> 
> Had my "We appreciate that you are maintaining your professional behavior in such situations as well. / We hope that you'll continue to let us know when riders misbehave on your trips." email within minutes. I know they didn't actually read my complaint, but it's on my file and I've got it documented.
> 
> When I got home I downloaded the weekend's dashcam footage like I always do.
> 
> I have every single incident that has ever occurred documented - including Uber/Lyft's responses. Hell, even my phone calls with them are recorded since I call them from inside my car.
> 
> Lastly: Get a @@@@ing dashcam!


Thats a great story man. Thanks for sharing, definitely had hundreds of these incidents!


----------



## KenLV

Cabledawg said:


> I just received this in an email from Uber:
> *A rider mentioned that an argument on a recent trip with you made them feel uncomfortable.
> 
> We wanted to share this feedback with you and emphasize the importance of remaining respectful while using the Driver app. As explained in our Community Guidelines, Uber does not tolerate inappropriate and abusive language or gestures from anyone using the app.
> 
> We do not take action on the status of your account unless the issues raised are serious or repeat offenses. However, we take the safety of riders and partners seriously. Please note that multiple reports of problematic behavior may result in a review of your account status.*
> 
> Here is my response:
> *I did not get into any such arguments with any passengers. I had a pleasant night and nothing happened. I did have one male passenger that requested I stop at a 7-11. Unfortunately I had already accepted my next ride and could not stop. I explained that to him and nothing more was said. I could tell by the way he exited the vehicle that he was unhappy and would probably 1 star me. I have a front and rear camera that records everything including audio. I would like to share that ride with you or if that is not the ride, I will gladly share whichever ride you want.
> I take the safety of riders seriously. I also take false accusations seriously and you should look at the rider having problematic behavior and review their account status.*
> 
> Is this how repeat offenses start?


Yes.


----------



## SteveAvery

KenLV said:


> Yes.


Which is absolutely crazy and exactly how my 'incidents' started. Simply saying 'No' and apologizing to a PAX for not being able to accommodate them = them getting triggered and making up some stupid story to get a free ride or reimbursement. Unreal.


----------



## KenLV

SteveAvery said:


> Which is absolutely crazy and exactly how my 'incidents' started. Simply saying 'No' and apologizing to a PAX for not being able to accommodate them = them getting triggered and making up some stupid story to get a free ride or reimbursement. Unreal.


Which I guess is why so many drivers don't say "No.".

IMO, it's the first thing you need to learn.

Nightly, I say "No." a bunch of times - last night (Sunday), in the span of 6 hours I said no to 3 groups with alcohol (two finished them/tossed them - one group tipped, and the 3rd cancelled (they had just bought these large frozen concoctions on Fremont - $5 cancel fee vs. $80-90+ worth of drinks)), a group trying to "squeeze in" 7 people on an XL, and 1 group that wanted to go through a drive through. (PLUS the smoker from above LOL)

I had no ratings changes, noted each one in a report to Uber, and got tipped from the large group that split into two.

Usually, it's all in how you say "No.".

Still, there are times when no matter what, you're ****ed.

A while back I had a group of 6 come up to my car - each with a slice of pizza and a drink. I politely explained that they couldn't bring open food/drink into my car. But no worries, I'd cancel and ask that they not be charged. 1 paxhole in the group decided that was unacceptable and started cursing: "No, no. **** that. You paid for this ride. He HAS TO take us." Rolled up the window and drove away.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax can make up shit anytime, but this is probably where you gave her her ammo.
> 
> This is also why I don't enguage with any negative communication with pax. Be the good guy, and zip it. Make a report with support.


Probably said he canceled on her because of a protected class status, race, or something along those lines.


----------



## SteveAvery

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Probably said he canceled on her because of a protected class status, race, or something along those lines.


Yeah no clue- she was white, I'm white etc. not sure if it was race or something else.


----------



## Yulli Yung

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


 How in the world can you have a 4.9+ rating and have multiple reports against you with only 4000 rides? Assuming 50% of those 4000 rides rated you that means that you were rated only 2000 times. Something does not add up here!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

SteveAvery said:


> Yeah no clue- she was white, I'm white etc. not sure if it was race or something else.


While driving for Lyft u should contact a lawyer that specializes in this. They may be able to get u back online. If not oh well..


----------



## SteveAvery

got Lyft up and running. Off to a fantastic start!


----------



## RideshareUSA

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


Drunks do in another driver!
NEVER drive nights.


----------



## tmart

My technique to avoid some crazy complaint like this, is if they call and complain or are upset in such a way that I feel like I would get a bad review, the only thing I say is "sorry about that - sorry about that " twice. Quickly hang up and cancel the trip. Safe and effective. And remember to stay offline for at least 5 minutes or you're likely to get them again which would not be good


----------



## james725

Absolutely more to this story or other problems in the past, Uber and lyft should get rid of a lot more drivers imo, they keep way too many bad seeds... I mean look at the lawsuit those women filed against lyft last week claiming lyft let drivers keep their job after sexual assault allegations


----------



## SteveAvery

james725 said:


> Absolutely more to this story or other problems in the past, Uber and lyft should get rid of a lot more drivers imo, they keep way too many bad seeds... I mean look at the lawsuit those women filed against lyft last week claiming lyft let drivers keep their job after sexual assault allegations


You must be a new driver.
How many rides have you done?
Ever told a PAX 'no' bevore?


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


be happy and get a real job.


----------



## SteveAvery

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> be happy and get a real job.


What's a "real job"?
You mean like a salary job with benefits?
What if I have that already & utilize rideshare to make money on off-hours? What's the point of your post?


----------



## massey

KenLV said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> You've been on *this forum* for nearly 4 years.
> 
> You've got a good number of rides under your belt.
> 
> But you went and did this anyhow?
> 
> Too late for Uber, but since you're going to do Lyft...
> 
> *You should have never found her.*
> 
> You should have either gone to the pin and waited it out or just cancelled and moved on.
> 
> Before you even arrived at her actual location, you had decided you weren't picking her up.
> 
> So why bother?
> 
> Was it for the feeling of satisfaction telling her off?
> 
> Was it worth it?
> 
> Still, you MIGHT have saved yourself if...
> 
> Whenever you have ANY conflict with a pax - no matter how minor - *IMMEDIATELY *contact Lyft/Uber support and get *YOUR SIDE* on the record first.
> 
> (Ideally call through the safety line - they don't know me, as far as they know I'm 5'2" and 120 lbs, or maybe I'm just a @@@@@ and pax "make me feel unsafe"? at the drop of a hat! :wink: Plus, that's the support area they are most likely going to get to - remember, they are contacting Uber/Lyft to @@@@ you over, they are going to exaggerate EVERYTHING.)
> 
> I had this last night: after 3 minutes a woman emerges from the bar smoking a cigarette carrying a drink. She then stands at the bar door for almost another minute smoking. When she finally came to my CLOSED window - still smoking, I motioned to put out the smoke, she does, I open my window and confirm the name and inform her that she can't bring her drink. She claims it's Iced Tea (I don't believe her, it's in a cocktail glass, but I'm not going to argue that point with her...). "Sorry, still can't bring it - it's filled to the rim with no lid. It'll end up on my seats and floor (she's drunk)." She starts to argue. "Have a good night." Roll up the window, drive away. Pulled around the building, waited the last few seconds, cancelled the ride "rider behavior", and immediately sent in my report.
> 
> Had my "We appreciate that you are maintaining your professional behavior in such situations as well. / We hope that you'll continue to let us know when riders misbehave on your trips." email within minutes. I know they didn't actually read my complaint, but it's on my file and I've got it documented.
> 
> When I got home I downloaded the weekend's dashcam footage like I always do.
> 
> I have every single incident that has ever occurred documented - including Uber/Lyft's responses. Hell, even my phone calls with them are recorded since I call them from inside my car.
> 
> Lastly: Get a @@@@ing dashcam!


whatever you have mentioned above .
is it going to save us from being deactivated?


----------



## KenLV

massey said:


> whatever you have mentioned above .
> is it going to save us from being deactivated?


Yes.


----------



## KK2929

Why didn't you just cancel and leave? There was no reason for you to talk or confront the woman. She had been drinking. You are not going to ever win an argument with a drunk or a woman. Uber states in their note that there have been numerous complaints. 
Lyft is even less tolerant.
Also, do you not have an pax location indicator on your phone screen? You should have known EXACTLY where the woman was standing. No phone call needed. 
I see where the problem is. Take a look in the mirror and you will see it, also.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Never argue pre-pick up with pax. Specially if they sound drunk! I am also a driver who is friendly and social. 

But don’t stoop to there level. That’s what they want from you along with the free ride they will have upon arrival. -o: 

Just cancel (unsafe to pickup) right there and turn app off.


----------



## The Entomologist

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


They are doing that a lot now, they are deactivating drivers up and down for problems with pax, even as pax are the reason.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

You should have immediately complained to Uber about the pax. High chances that Uber sides with you if you are the first one to complain. It happened a couple times to me. I even strengthened my story by accusing the pax to racially and religiously attacking me. Worked for me.


----------



## Cold Fusion

Alexxx_Uber said:


> You should have immediately complained to Uber about the pax. High chances that Uber sides with you if you are the first one to complain. It happened a couple times to me. I even strengthened my story by accusing the pax to racially and religiously attacking me. Worked for me.


No doubt the algorithm documents your habitual pattern & type of rider complaints.
Possibly leading to a near future notice of deactivation when u least expect it.

Then u can start a new thread ✔

"_I was deactivated for No Reason". ??_


----------



## SteveAvery

KK2929 said:


> Why didn't you just cancel and leave? There was no reason for you to talk or confront the woman. She had been drinking. You are not going to ever win an argument with a drunk or a woman. Uber states in their note that there have been numerous complaints.
> Lyft is even less tolerant.
> Also, do you not have an pax location indicator on your phone screen? You should have known EXACTLY where the woman was standing. No phone call needed.
> I see where the problem is. Take a look in the mirror and you will see it, also.


Not everyone has location services enabled...So therefore I wouldn't know EXACTLY where pax was? Def needed to make a phone call. Also, where did numerous complaints come from? I had 2 or 3 issues total with pax's reporting me for apparently offending them when I told them 'no'. Also, I've definitely won over and proven points to many drunk & entitled passengers, who have been women, by explaining facts to them in a calm and collected way. Most people will apologize for acting out when you confront them in the right way. Try again bud, maybe bring some facts and intelligence with you next time? You definitely get the '2019 Beta Male of the Year' award though.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Again. Never argue with pax. Nuff said. They can’t rate you or complain legitimately if you don’t start the trip.


----------



## SteveAvery

WindyCityAnt said:


> Again. Never argue with pax. Nuff said. They can't rate you or complain legitimately if you don't start the trip.


Never started the trip.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Then complaints mean nothing. Deem it unsafe, all is well then. Because the trip is UNSAFE! Simple as
that.


----------



## rkozy

Ping.Me.More said:


> That, right there, was not good. Better to have circled around,
> *without further dialog with pax*, then, after waiting out the timer:
> CANCEL .... "Rider not here". (Could not find rider!)


Amen, brother.

I can't get over how many drivers feel the need to taunt passengers they're about ready to cancel on. That is just inviting disaster. Collect your cancel fee, and get the Hell out of there. Arming your enemies with ammunition is a losing strategy every time.


----------



## Chapar Kanati

You could always try small claims court. That has worked with other drivers with especially Lyft begging literally to come back and drop the case.


----------



## Munsuta

This is why you report the pax before they report you. If I ever have a issue with someone I immediately report them, even if I think they are going to 1 star me and report me I report them first. Even if they didn't do anything or say anything and I catch a hint of a attitude before I drop them off I report them. Always report the pax for threatening to report you before they report you.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Cold Fusion said:


> No doubt the algorithm documents your habitual pattern & type of rider complaints.
> Possibly leading to a near future notice of deactivation when u least expect it.
> 
> Then u can start a new thread ✔
> 
> "_I was deactivated for No Reason". ??_


Don't think so ... bad pax is like 1 in each 1000 ride ... algorithm can't catch any behavior with such frequency. IMO


----------



## Uberbrent

To all the people on this forum that say if you cancel the ride before starting then the pax can’t complain to Uber...where do you get this information? Of course they can. I cancelled a ride for too many passengers and the customer complained that I was argumentative. Uber sent me an e-mail and took the pax’s side. Told them I had video of the 8 passengers and kids with no car seats and they still warned me. Bottom line - I did not start the ride and the pax still sent in a complaint. They could not rate me because the ride wasn’t started, but they can still send in a complaint.


----------



## dnlbaboof

this is why live location should be enabled on every trip....every pickup is delayed....and forces phone calls and texts that lead to delays and trouble


----------



## Clevername

rkozy said:


> Amen, brother.
> 
> I can't get over how many drivers feel the need to taunt passengers they're about ready to cancel on. That is just inviting disaster. Collect your cancel fee, and get the Hell out of there. Arming your enemies with ammunition is a losing strategy every time.


The one time I had to end a ride because of rider behavior, I simply pulled into a gas station and said, this ride is over, you have to get out. No explanation, no confrontation and no escalation. Drove a few blocks away and called it in to uber.


----------



## uber_from_the north

SteveAvery said:


> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!",


You should have cancelled as soon as she said this.



SteveAvery said:


> So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.


Why did you even show up in the first place? Cancelling right away might save your uber account.

Anyway I feel sorry for what happened. I guess you have no choice but to embrace lyft with open arms....

even if it's...


----------



## LBJr

Ha! You showed her.


----------



## New Uber

I've cancelled many times BEFORE the ride started and I'm still active


----------



## SteveAvery

People don’t understand I was already en-route 8 min by the time I phoned her at approximately 3 min till destination. I was sure as hell going to ‘arrive’ to at least confront PAX and see if we could come to better or terms or get my cancel fee. I knew the ride was going to be 20-25 min because I have trip duration unlocked.

I went to the 1 of 3 entrances of the casino to get another ride & low and behold I see some lady flailing her arms & yelling at her friend. Truth is there is more to the story:

I roll down my window a few inches, by this point she’s looking at my car, and she starts approaching. I say
“Hello, you look like you’re waiting for an uber”,
In which she responds,
“you are that asshole driver who keeps asking where I am, you should know my name & location”,
in which I respond,
“Looks like your name is autumn based on my application & if you look at my phone it will show a pin way over here, this place is really big how am I supposed to know where you are? Hence the reason I called.”
To be honest I cant remember what she responded with but as she was responding her sister came up and started to apologize for her being drunk and causing you a hard time.
I responded with, “drinking isn’t an excuse to be rude or disrespectful, I just drove here 11 minutes to pick you guys up and I’m trying to gather information to make it a smooth pickup. Clearly your sister doesn’t know how this application works, with that said, I’m sorry but I’m not going to do this ride because I don’t drive around rude, entitled, disrespectful people, best of luck finding another ride”

#wellwithinmyrightstodenyservice

I don’t let people disrespect me like that & reward them with service. Sometimes you need to say ‘no’ & people need to learn from their mistakes. Keyword ‘SOMETIMES’. This post was to gather information on next steps, I’ve got what I needed so this will be my last reply on this thread. Thank you all for contributing, it’s been a wonderful journey the last few days conversing on this amazing thread with a few wise & few emotionally unstable individuals.


----------



## TarheelGeorge

SteveAvery said:


> I'm a very fair and reasonable driver.
> 4 years and always 4.9+.
> I put up with a lot but there is a line of respect that gets breached every now and then. I had a ridiculously entitled and rude passenger who kept giving me attitude about the pickup, who crossed that line, so I cancelled the ride, before the trip even started. She called uber and compained, probably made up some crazy story and now my accounts done for. I've had a few incidents where I've called people out on their bs, but I haven't done anything un-safe, illegal, or even immoral.
> 
> This lady was expecting me to know where she was at this casino (with multiple entrances), she kept saying, "You should know my name and where I am!", I said, "Ma,am, you clearly don't understand how this application works in its entirety, that is why I am calling you to figure out what entrance you are at". She kept going on, super rude, super annoying, super intoxicated, demanding & just obnoxious. So I pulled up to her and told her to find another drive because I don't drive around rude and entitled PAX's. Drove off & cancelled.
> 
> Now I'm deactivated? Even though I have 4,500 great trips, that's funny.
> 
> Any luck fighting something like this? What about filing for unemployment?


4 years and you do not know you are a 1099 contractor and not an employee with no unemployment compensation available in most, if not all state (please correct me if I am wrong about California or other states. Also, after 4 years you should know many people at casinos drink and call uber because they cant drive and drunk people are not good with directions and communication and frustrating to deal with. You will not get along with everyone so 5 out of 4200 is very good so why not just suck it up and not let those 5 people bother you.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

KK2929 said:


> Why didn't you just cancel and leave? There was no reason for you to talk or confront the woman. She had been drinking. You are not going to ever win an argument with a drunk or a woman. Uber states in their note that there have been numerous complaints.
> Lyft is even less tolerant.
> Also, do you not have an pax location indicator on your phone screen? You should have known EXACTLY where the woman was standing. No phone call needed.
> I see where the problem is. Take a look in the mirror and you will see it, also.


 I have had this"location indicator" move around on me as I was chasing it. Also, I couldn't tell you how many times navigation has taken me to the back of a building or across the street.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

KK2929 said:


> Why didn't you just cancel and leave? There was no reason for you to talk or confront the woman. She had been drinking. You are not going to ever win an argument with a drunk or a woman. Uber states in their note that there have been numerous complaints.
> Lyft is even less tolerant.
> Also, do you not have an pax location indicator on your phone screen? You should have known EXACTLY where the woman was standing. No phone call needed.
> I see where the problem is. Take a look in the mirror and you will see it, also.


Why attack a driver that just lost his livelihood. There are plenty of wrongful deactivation trends on here so just maybe he was wrongfully deactivated.


----------



## vgk2018

Yulli Yung said:


> How in the world can you have a 4.9+ rating and have multiple reports against you with only 4000 rides? Assuming 50% of those 4000 rides rated you that means that you were rated only 2000 times. Something does not add up here!


multiple reports to uber can mean 2, im assuming you're aware only your last 500 rides count towards the rating, i have a 4.96 rating with a similar numbers of rides and 'multiple' albeit completely bogus reports against me, at least here in vegas where i drive its not 'if' its 'when' you're going to get a pax who won't blink at making something up for a $10 credit if you do this long enough


----------



## Ermwad

massey said:


> whatever you have mentioned above .
> is it going to save us from being deactivated?


No. It's just paranoia from someone who counts pennies


----------

